# [Test] Fully Jarvis Bamboo (elektrisch höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch)



## Aeton (23. Juli 2019)

*[Test] Fully Jarvis Bamboo (elektrisch höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch)*

Der belgischen Firma Fully geht es darum, das Gefühl bei der Arbeit und darüber hinaus zu verändern. 
Hierfür bieten sie Stehtisch-Konverter, Stühle und weitere Accessoires an, die für das aktive Büro so konzipiert sind, dass man immer in Bewegung bleibt und der Körper und Geist in Balance sind.
Bei dieser Produktpalette darf natürlich auch ein elektrisch höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch nicht fehlen. Das Flaggschiff ist hierbei das Jarvis Gestell.

Ob dieses, gepaart mit einer Bambustischplatte von Fully, überzeugen kann und seinen Preis wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären. 


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Fully für die Bereitstellung des Produkts bedanken.


*Testkonfiguration*

Bei der getesteten Konfiguration handelt es sich um einen schwarzen Jarvis Frame mit erweiterter Tischhöhe mit einer rechteckigen Tischplatte aus Bambus, die mit einem Maß von 160 x 80 cm kommt.
Mit insgesamt 719 € gibt es in dieser Kategorie weitaus günstigere Tischkombinationen, dennoch sei bedacht, dass es sich bei der Tischplatte um eine Echtholz-Bambusplatte handelt, die den Preis natürlich auch nach oben zieht.


*Features und technische Details*

Der Jarvis Bamboo ist der perfekte höhenverstellbare Schreibtisch für umwelt- und ästhetikbewusste Stehschreibtischnutzer, da Bambus 35% mehr Sauerstoff freisetzt als vergleichbare Bäume.

Für die Tischplatte wird nachhaltiger Mao Zhu Bambus verwendet, welcher ohne Pestizide oder Düngemittel angebaut wird und mit einer deutschen UV-gehärteten Polyurethanbeschichtung auf Wasserbasis veredelt wird. Verklebt wird die Platte mit europäische E1 Klebstoffen. Sie kommt mit einer Dicke von 2 cm und wiegt knapp 20 Kilogramm.

Das Gestell hat eine Tragkraft von 158 kg und ermöglicht durch eine programmierbare Steuereinheit die Speicherung von vier verschiedenen Höhen.
Es kommt außerdem mit verstellbaren Gummifüßen zum Bodenausgleich.
Die Höhe des Gestells beträgt 60 bis 125 cm und verstellt sich mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 3,8 cm/s mit sanftem Start und Stopp und ist dabei leiser als 50 dB. Die minimale Tischplattengröße beträgt 112 x 69 cm, maximal sind Tischplatten mit bis zu 208 x 91 cm Größe verbaubar. 

Fully gewährt sieben Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Das Gestell kommt in einem großen und auch relativ schweren, dennoch kompakten Paket daher, in welchem alle Bauteile durch Schaumstoffeinlagen sicher verpackt sind. Glücklicherweise bieten zwei seitliche Tragegriffe die Möglichkeit, den 30 kg schweren Karton sicher zu tragen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befinden sich zwei Standfüße, Hubsäulen für links und rechts, zwei Seitenteile, zwei Mittelschienen, ein Rahmenende, eine Steuereinheit, Kabel und ein Bedienfeld.
Neben diversen Schrauben, einer Bedienungsanleitung und einem Innensechskantschlüssel liegen auch noch zehn Kabelklemmen und extra akustische Dämpfungsösen bei. Ein kleines Mauspad wird auch noch beigelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Bambusplatte kommt in einem Paket, welches 8 cm länger und breiter als die Platte selbst ist und zudem mit 6 cm mehr Dicke aufträgt. 
Leider war die Verpackung am unteren Ende leicht beschädigt, jedoch war die Platte sicher genug verpackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Inneren ist die Platte neben einer Plastikhülle auch noch durch einen extra Karton und dicken Schaumstoff an allen Seiten und Ecken geschützt. Die Ecken sind außerdem abermals mit Karton verstärkt.
Im Lieferumfang liegen hier neben einer kurzen Anleitung zur Reinigung auch noch Schrauben zur Befestigung mit und ohne Gewinde bei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aufbau*

Der Aufbau des gesamten Tischs dauert knapp 40 Minuten und kann von einer Person durchgeführt werden.

Die Anleitung ist leider nur auf Englisch und zudem leicht verwirrend, da die Anleitung gleichzeitig den Aufbau von zwei verschiedenen Versionen des Gestells zeigt. 
Außerdem gibt es neben einer praktischen Bebilderung viel Text, der teilweise unnötig, teils aber auch für den Aufbau sehr wichtig ist. Hier sollte man sich Zeit lassen und genau lesen, anstatt einfach loszubauen.

Ebenfalls nervig ist, dass das Eindrehen mancher Schrauben gefühlt ewig dauert, da man durch die Bauweise den Inbusschlüssel jedes Mal nach einer halben Drehung neu ansetzen muss.
Dahingegen ist es praktisch, dass bei jedem neuen Schritt der Anleitung oben immer genau steht, welche Schrauben und Bauteile als nächstes benötigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein großes Plus ist ebenfalls, dass die Tischplatte mit Gewinden zur Befestigung kommt, womit sich ein erneuter Ab- und Aufbau als extrem einfach gestaltet.
Das Bedienelement muss aber leider mit normalen Schrauben auskommen.
Dennoch hat dieses vorgebohrte Löcher zur Befestigung, welche sogar beidseitig - links und rechts - vorhanden sind und so je nach Belieben genutzt werden können.
Auch praktisch sind die Abstandshalter aus Gummi, welche die Tischplatte nicht direkt auf dem Gestell aufliegen lassen, womit die Platte nicht zerkratzt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenfalls arbeitserleichternd sind die mittigen Markierungen auf den Querstreben, um das Gestell einfacher ausrichten zu können. Hier hätte ich mir aber noch eine passende Markierung auf der Tischplatte selbst gewünscht.

Für eine höhere Flexibilität sorgt neben der verschraubbaren Tischplatte auch die Controlbox, welche nicht mit der Platte selbst verschraubt, sondern in das Gestell gesteckt wird, womit eine Tischplatte ohne Verschraubung auch nur aufgelegt werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch ist auch bei diesem Gestell die Verkabelung nicht ganz optimal.
Zwar können die Kabel zu den Motoren einfach an der Tischplatte durch Kabelclips befestigt werden, Strom- und Bedienkabel müssen aber leider unter dem Gestänge verlegt werden. Hierfür hätte ich mir noch ein paar engere Kabelschellen gewünscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Das Gestell ist mit seiner schwarzen seidenmatten Farbe schlicht gehalten.
Die dreigliedrigen und rechteckigen Standbeine platzieren sich relativ weit hinten auf den Standfüßen, welche auch nicht übermäßig abgerundet sind, womit man die drehbaren Standfüße zum Bodenausgleich leicht sehen kann.
Die schwarze Farbe ist hinsichtlich der Anlagerung von Staub und Dreck besonders praktisch. 
Die Verarbeitung von Gestell und Tischplatte sind makellos, beides wirkt durch das hohe Gewicht auch sehr wertig.

Durch das Gewicht steht der Tisch sehr stabil, wackelt auf maximaler Höhe jedoch ein wenig. Die Motoren arbeiten ruhig und stoppen auch sanft ab, jedoch in Begleitung eines hohen Surrens, welches aber nicht stört.

Das Bedienelement zeigt den einzigen sichtbaren Schriftzug des Tischs. Es kommt mit einer LED Anzeige für die Höhe, zwei Tasten zur manuellen Höhenverstellung, vier Tasten zum Speichern von Höhen und einer letzten Taste, um diverse Einstellungen zu tätigen.
Bei der ersten Bedienung fällt hier gleich auf, dass die LED Anzeige relativ warm kalibriert ist, was aber auch besser zur Tischplatte passt.
Leider sind die Tasten glänzend, was Fingerabdrücke im Alltag wahrscheinlich nicht vermeiden lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest*

Nach dem ersten Anschluss an den Strom zeigt das Bedienelement noch die Höhe in Zoll an, was sich allerdings schnell und einfach zu Zentimetern ändern lässt.
Die Höhe lässt sich je nach Dicke der Tischplatte auch manuell und sogar in Millimeterschritten einstellen.
Nach einer kurzen Kalibrierung ist der Tisch dann auch schon einsatzbereit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Einspeichern der Höhe funktioniert sehr intuitiv: einfach die gewünschte Höhe anfahren, die M-Taste drücken und die gewünschte Zahl wählen - fertig.
Ebenfalls praktisch ist, dass sich einstellen lässt, ob der Tisch nach kurzem Druck auf die Taste die Höhe anfahren soll, oder ob man die Taste gedrückt lassen muss.
Als Schutzfunktion lässt sich das automatische Anfahren natürlich auch durch einen Druck auf eine beliebige Taste unterbrechen.
Ist die Höhe dann angefahren, geht nach 10 Sekunden das Display aus und das Gestell in den Stand-by-Modus. Das dürfte meiner Meinung nach ein wenig länger dauern.

Daneben gibt es noch diverse andere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten; unter anderem kann man die Tischhöhe sperren, um beispielsweise Kinder am Verstellen des Tisches zu hindern. 
Daneben lässt sich ein minimales bzw. maximales Tischhöhenlimit einstellen, um bei zu kurzen Kabeln ein Herausreißen zu verhindern oder Möbel unter dem Tisch zu schützen.

Ebenfalls erstaunt war ich, dass das Gestell über einen sonst nirgends erwähnten Kollisionsschutz verfügt, welcher aber erst ab ziemlich hohen 7 kg Kraft aktiviert wird.
Der Kollisionsschutz ist somit nicht komplett sinnlos, schade ist trotzdem, dass es keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für die Sensibilität gibt.
Greift der Schutz allerdings, fährt der Tisch sofort 5 cm in die entgegengesetzte Richtung und schützt so vor Schäden am Tisch selbst oder den kollidierenden Gegenständen.
Aufgrund der hohen Aktivierungskraft biegt sich die Bambusplatte allerdings schon relativ stark durch, bevor der Tisch zurückfährt.

Generell kommt das Bedienelement auch mit einem angenehm hohen Druckwiderstand und überhitzt auch bei längerer Benutzung nicht bzw. wird nicht warm. Die Tasten sind auch flach gehalten, was ebenfalls für eine angenehme Benutzung sorgt.
Dafür ist die Beschriftung aufgedruckt, was zwar für eine bessere, raue Haptik sorgt, sich mit der Zeit aber vermutlich dunkel verfärben wird.
Entgegen der Vermutung bleiben auch keine Fingerabdrücke auf den glänzenden Tasten, das matte Plastikgehäuse war aber leider ein wenig zerkratzt, was aber nur aus der Nähe auffällt.
Zuletzt sei hier noch zu sagen, dass das Bedienelement in der gesamten Testzeit keinen einzigen Aussetzer hatte, sehr empfindlich reagiert und schnell umschaltet.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Bedienelement aber ein wenig zu weit rechts am Rand platziert, was bei häufiger Benutzung störend sein könnte.


Der Tisch schafft die 65 cm Höhendifferenz in ca. 20,2 Sekunden, was in einer Geschwindigkeit von vergleichsweise eher langsamen 3,2 cm/s resultiert und nicht die versprochenen 3,8 cm/s erreicht.
Dennoch schaffen die Motoren diesen Wert in jeder Situation: mit viel Gewicht, nach oben, nach unten oder auch aus dem Standby.
Dabei gibt der Motor neben der klassischen Geräuschkulisse ein relativ hohes Geräusch von sich, welches aber nicht unangenehm ist.
Ansonsten ist der Tisch jedoch sehr leise, es gibt keine Einrastgeräusche der Motoren, zudem hört man diese nicht drehen bzw. schleifen.

Eine beliebte Methode um herauszufinden, wie ruhig der Motor arbeitet, ist bei elektrisch höhenverstellbaren Tischen der Wasserglas-Test.
Hierbei wird ein gut gefülltes Wasserglas auf den Tisch gestellt und beim Anfahren und Abbremsen geprüft, wie sehr sich die Flüssigkeit im Glas bewegt.
Im Falle des Jarvis wackelt das Wasser beim Anfahren nach unten und auch beim Fahren selbst minimal. Das Abstoppen visualisiert eine kleine Welle in der Glasmitte.
Dieses Abstoppen ist deutlich ruhiger, sofern man mit einer eingespeicherten Höhe arbeitet, da der Motor hier weiß, wann er weich abstoppen soll. 
Hier wird der Motor knapp 2 cm vor der Höhe langsamer und stoppt sehr sanft ab.
Bei der Fahrt nach oben ist alles ein wenig ruhiger, hier wackelt das Wasser beim Anfahren und Fahren weniger.

Bei einem Richtungswechsel wackelt der Tisch auch nur minimal, bei anderen Gestellen wackelt hier die Tischplatte, wenn der Motor umschaltet.

Für eine ruhige Motorbewegung sorgen auch die gut geölten Tischbeine, welche aber nicht sichtbar übermäßig verschmiert sind. Leider gibt es hier an den Tischbeinen kleine Einkerbungen an den oberen Kanten der Elemente, welche die generelle Optik leicht mindern, besonders, da die Beine sehr nah am Rand der Platte stehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Bambusplatte hat eine sehr weiche Oberfläche, kommt aber mit ein paar kleinen, materialgeschuldeten Unebenheiten, welche aber nicht stören. Generell ist der Tisch sehr gut versiegelt, seitlich gibt es aber teilweise kleine Einkerbungen vom Bambus.
Da Bambus aber aufgrund seiner Dichte ein generell eher hartes Gewächs ist, sollte die Platte nicht so anfällig für Macken sein.
Ebenfalls praktisch sind die abgerundeten Ecken und Kanten, die scharfe Stellen verhindern.
Durch die Versiegelung ist die Reinigung der Tischplatte sehr einfach, Kratzer sind aber wahrscheinlicher und auch sichtbarer als bei raueren Oberflächen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platte an sich ist auch sehr stabil, nur biegt sie sich ein wenig nach unten, wenn man sich vorne mittig stark auf sie stützt.
In Stehhöhe beugt sich das ganze Konstrukt beim Auflehnen ein wenig nach vorne und vibriert auch ein bisschen durch Schwingungen. Gleiches passiert in Sitzhöhe, nur schwingt der Tisch hier nicht nach.

Daneben gibt es keine Auflagegeräusche zwischen Gestell und Tischplatte aufgrund der dicken Gummiösen. Jedoch fehlen diese Abstandshalter in Nähe der Steuereinheit, wodurch man etwas hört, sofern man rechts oben auf der Tischplatte punktuell viel Druck aufbaut. Das sollte im Alltag aber nicht vorkommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten wackelt der Tisch beim Sitzen nicht, sondern nur minimal nach links und rechts, wenn man aktiv daran wackelt.
Auf Stehhöhe wackelt er knapp einen halben Zentimeter nach links und rechts und auch ein paar Millimeter nach vorne und hinten. Dies stört aber auch nicht im Alltag, wenn man nicht gerade am Tisch wackelt.

Durch die abgerundeten Kanten liegen die Arme auch sehr weich auf dem Tisch, jedoch fühlt sich dieser bei einer Armbewegung doch ein wenig rau an.


Außerordentlich praktisch sind auch die zwei Kabeldurchführungen, welche sich jeweils in den Ecken am oberen Ende befinden. Diese erlauben es, Kabel elegant vom Tisch zu führen. Die Plastikösen lassen sich dabei um 360° je nach Belieben drehen und erlauben bei wenigen Kabeln auch nur eine partielle Öffnung.
Durch einen Durchmesser der Öffnung von 5cm lassen sich mindestens zehn Kabel hindurchführen; für dicke Stecker lässt sich die ganze Kabeldurchführung auch aus dem Tisch lösen. Durch dieses System bleiben die Kanten frei von hässlichen Kabeln. 
Werden diese jedoch nicht genutzt, können die schwarzen Kreise schon eher störend auf dem Tisch wirken. 
Da Fully die Platte - zumindest noch - nicht ohne die Kabeldurchführung anbietet, kann man in diesem Fall die Löcher überdecken. Dafür lassen sich die Plastikteile auch einfach aus dem Loch herausziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zukunftsfähig ist das Gestell ebenfalls, da auch andere Tischplatten mit einer Länge von 107 bis 208 cm und einer Breite von 70 bis 100 cm verbaut werden können.
Empfehlungen und extra Hinweise für Tischplatten von Drittanbietern finden sich auch noch in der Anleitung.
Mit dem hohen Maximalgewicht des Gestells sollten auch schwere Echtholzplatten unproblematisch sein.


Abgesehen von den technischen Features kommt der Jarvis mit einer extrem schönen Optik, auch kleine optische Auffälligkeiten wie die dem Gestell im farblichen Einklang gehaltenen, sichtbaren Schrauben zeigen, dass beim Design mitgedacht wurde.
Auch durch die Abwechslung von horizontalen Bambusstreben auf der Oberseite, senkrechten Bambusstücken an der Vorderseite und abermals langen horizontalen Bambusstücken an den Seiten wird für eine unauffällige optische Abwechslung gesorgt.
Zudem ist durch das Naturprodukt Bambus jede Tischplatte einzigartig und verleiht so dem ganzen Tisch noch einen persönlichen Touch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Versionen*

Der Jarvis Bamboo kommt in zwei Formen, rechteckig und gebogen.
Die Größe der Tischplatte reicht von 120 x 80 cm über 160 x 80 cm bis hin zu 180 x 80 cm.
Das Gestell gibt es in schwarz, weiß, grau oder legiert und auch noch in der Mid Range Version mit einer Höhe von nur 69,3 bis 116,2 cm. Hier lohnt sich allerdings der minimale Aufpreis von 20 € zum Extended Range Modell. 


*Fazit*

Mit einem Preis von 719 € gehört der Fully Jarvis Bamboo zu einem der höherpreisigen elektrischen Schreibtische in seiner Kategorie. Dennoch kann er in vielen Bereichen überzeugen.
Zunächst kommt er sicher und praktisch verpackt und wird er mit sehr viel Zubehör geliefert.
Neben einer sehr guten Verarbeitung und einer hochwertigen Tischplatte kann er durch viele Elemente überzeugen, bei denen man merkt, dass hier mitgedacht wurde: den vorgebohrten Löchern, den markierten Streben, den Gummiösen oder auch der am Gestell angebrachten Steuerbox.
Mit durch diese und der Tischplatte mit Gewinden lässt sich der Tisch jederzeit einfach wieder ab- und aufbauen, was ich so bei noch nicht so vielen elektrischen Schreibtischen gesehen habe.
Auch die Dämpfungsösen sorgen hier für eine schonende Benutzung der Tischplatte.

Daneben überzeugt der Tisch auch technisch. Es gibt extrem viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie einen Fenster- und Containerstopp, das Sperren oder auch manuelle Verstellen der Tischhöhe. Auch ein Kollisionsschutz ist mit an Bord.
Diese Features werden durch das großzügig mit Tasten ausgestattete Bedienelement abgerundet, welches durch seine einfache Benutzung überzeugen kann. Der Motor arbeitet ruhig und ein Abstoppen erfolgt sanft.

Ausreichend Stabilität ist sowohl im Sitzen als auch Stehen gegeben und auch die Kabeldurchführungen sind ein praktisches Extra.

Der Fully Jarvis ist somit zukunftssicher, durch die mitgelieferten Schrauben mit neuen Tischplatten erweiterbar und kommt mit einer langen Garantie von sieben Jahren auf das Gestell.


Dennoch gibt es natürlich auch einige negative Punkte.
Dazu zählen unter anderem die Anleitung, welche nur auf Englisch und teils auch etwas verwirrend ist.
Die Tischplatte gibt es bisher auch nicht ohne die Kabeldurchführungen, welche nicht unbedingt jeder benötigt.

Größter Kritikpunkt ist allerdings der hohe Preis. Bei alleine 500 € für das Gestell gibt es günstigere Alternativen, die nahezu mit gleichen Features zu kleinerem Preis überzeugen können.

Wer dennoch bereit ist, diesen Preis zu bezahlen, wird mit dem Jarvis Bamboo glücklich werden. 


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Fully
Fully

Und hier zu dem Jarvis Standing Desk
Jarvis Adjustable Standing Desk Bamboo


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Test] Fully Jarvis Bamboo (elektrisch hÃ¶henverstellbarer Schreibtisch)*

Danke für das Review  Aber wie wäre es mit ein paar Fotos?


----------



## Aeton (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Test] Fully Jarvis Bamboo (elektrisch hÃ¶henverstellbarer Schreibtisch)*

Dankeschön. Ich lade immer zuerst das Review hoch, die Bilder werden dann zeitnah danach hochgeladen.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2019)

*AW: [Test] Fully Jarvis Bamboo (elektrisch höhenverstellbarer Schreibtisch)*

Dann habe ich wohl schneller geschrieben als du Bilder hochladen kannst  Aber Danke für die Bilder, der Tisch gefällt mir vom Design her, richtig schöner Bambus


----------

